# PC Decrapifier



## kburra (Dec 13, 2018)

Thinking of buying a new PC/Laptop or tiding up and old one PC Decrapifier is a compact application designed to remove unneeded programs from brand-new and used PCs. It's portable freeware that can run on any Windows 7,8 and 10 machine without having to be installed (Portable). It scans your PC for junk programs and other applications that come installed with a new computer and removes them all (Or your choice) when you're ready. it is free and a very small download ,under 2MB 


Here:  https://www.pcdecrapifier.com/


----------



## Mike (Dec 14, 2018)

Sounds good, but I have a huge disc and might
not need clearing out in my lifetime!

Mike.


----------

